# i found about 5" 9/26/09



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

its been getting cooler and cooler at night. we had a rain storm last night and we got about 5" up the hill alittle ways. i attempted to get all the way up in my 4x4 excursion but the crappy tires on my 20s couldnt do it. after turning around i went home and grabbed the 300C AWD with blizzak snow tires and got to the top no problem. i'm getting snow tires for the excursion today haha

and yes my double studded snow tires are going on this week lol

heres some pics




























yeah, these suck lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

and the chrysler saved the day!








but i did get stuck behind a honda that thought she couldnt make it. i stopped and waited then went around here like nothing. i love that car!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

nice that the 4x4 truck had some trouble, but the AWD saves the day...... My wifes Outback will go places my Jeep and truck wouldn't even think of trying on slippery iced up roads.....That outback with the studded blizzaks will take me anywhere, i just wish it had a tad more clerance..\\\


OOO that snow gives me a chubby.... lucky you to see white gold this early...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes i'm pretty excited. but i still have yard work to do before it comes..so hopfully it'll hold off a bit longer.

and the snow tires are down at the tire shop getting mounted on the factory wheels. i'll throw thm on tonight. i dont need to get cought in the morning on my way to work in slick conditions with those 20s.


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats ridiculous! Its still 70 here! I wont even think about hooking up my ZT plow until early-mid november. Even though im thinking about it now and getting excited as i type this.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You suck 91AK ! Just kidding. I'm sure I can speak for most of us that we are very envious that you got to at least play in some snow. The leaves haven't even thought of changing color here yet. Thanks for the pics. I was forgetting what snow looked like.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah the battle with the leaves has been going on for awhile now. my dad just got back in from mowing them up again lol

i fixed the snow traction issue later in the day yesterday. got my double studded snow tires put on the truck. so i wont be having any traction issues anymore thank god!

we still have a few weeks untill it hits here in town, which is good i have ALOT to do to get the plow truck ready and the plow. plus cleaning around the house/garage.

the snow tires installed


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well finally after a warm spell the snow is on its way again. starting tonight. these were taken at 5pm we'll see what it looks like in the morning..i'm excited they are calling for about 1" in town and 1-3" around me. plus falling temps!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

that takes the slack out of my pants.......


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

*snow*

Please one and only one falic reference per thread please.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Banksy;813627 said:


> You suck 91AK ! Just kidding. I'm sure I can speak for most of us that we are very envious that you got to at least play in some snow. The leaves haven't even thought of changing color here yet. Thanks for the pics. I was forgetting what snow looked like.


Come back to Boston. We have seen 2 snows already this year. The last one lasted for like 9 hours! Nothing stuck, but it was nice to see. Im sure you saw it while watching the Pats game though, right?


----------

